# Daiwa Saltist 30 Series - The facts



## Sandcrab

Daiwa Saltist has three reels in the 30 series. All are different in one way or another whether it's retrieve ratio or drag - Line capacity is just about the same for all of them.

Saltist 30H
Saltist 30T
Saltist 30TH

The STT30H is a smaller and wider reel while the STT30TH is taller and narrower reel. The STT30TH has the larger gears and a higher max drag at 22lbs while the STT30H has a max drag on only 15.4lbs. The only difference between the STT30T and the STT30Th is that the STT30T has a gear ration of only 4.9:1.

This info comes from Daiwa directly. More info on the Saltist series reels on the Daiwa.com website. 

Santa will be bringing me the STT30H along with some Carbontex carbon fiber drag washers from Smoooooth Drag so I can beef it up.

Sandcrab


----------



## Kwesi W.

I saw one at SPSP this weekend... The reel looked real nice..




Sandcrab said:


> Daiwa Saltist has three reels in the 30 series. All are different in one way or another whether it's retrieve ratio or drag - Line capacity is just about the same for all of them.
> 
> Saltist 30H
> Saltist 30T
> Saltist 30TH
> 
> The STT30H is a smaller and wider reel while the STT30TH is taller and narrower reel. The STT30TH has the larger gears and a higher max drag at 22lbs while the STT30H has a max drag on only 15.4lbs. The only difference between the STT30T and the STT30Th is that the STT30T has a gear ration of only 4.9:1.
> 
> This info comes from Daiwa directly. More info on the Saltist series reels on the Daiwa.com website.
> 
> Santa will be bringing me the STT30H along with some Carbontex carbon fiber drag washers from Smoooooth Drag so I can beef it up.
> 
> Sandcrab


----------



## bstarling

*Just bought one.*

I was on the Frisco pier Thanksgiving day and had a chance to throw Clyde's new one on a Fusion Magnum. The first thing I liked about it was the low spool hight. This really allowed me to get a grab on the spool when throwing. I have hurting thumbs and the stretch on my SHV was always to great. I never felt comfortable tossing that reel. This thing is like the hight of a 525 with a good line capacity, something on the order of 350-375 yards of 17 Tritanium. Satan came into play after that and made me go out and buy one the next day.  Only caught doggies and skates with it, but man it sure is pretty and sure does throw nicely. No regrets.

Bill


----------



## AtlantaKing

Decoding the crazy Daiwa model numbers...(if I make a reel, I'm just going to call it "Small", "Medium", and "Large"  )

STT20H: Saltist 20 High-speed (6.1:1)
STT30H: Saltist 30 High-speed (6.1:1) 
STT30T: Saltist 30 Tall (4.9:1)
STT30TH: Saltist 30 Tall High-speed (6.4:1)
STT40: Saltist 40 (4.9:1)
STT40H: Saltist 40 High-speed (6.4:1)
STT50: Saltist 50 (4.9:1)
STT50H: Saltist 50 High-speed (6.4:1)

The 20H/30H shares the same sized sideplates, only the spool width differs (think 5500 vs 6500 sized Abus). The 20H/30H are very similar in size to the Slosh 20/30's. 

The 30T/40/50 shares the same sized sideplates (though bigger than the 20H/30H) but also differ in spool width. The 30T is the narrowest, the 40 is medium, and the 50 is the widest. Hence they call the 30T "Tall" due to it being a 30-sized reel, but taller. The 30T/40/50 also have the same two sets of gearing, either regular speed (4.9:1) or High-speed (6.4:1).


----------



## basstardo

I did a side-by-side of the STT30H with my 525 Mag at Red Drum Sunday. They're right at the same size, but the Daiwa holds a TON more line. Feels much smoother as well. I have my name on one for the next shipment to the Bait Shack. Going to build a RS1502 for it. Can't wait.


----------



## Drumdum

bstarling said:


> I was on the Frisco pier Thanksgiving day and had a chance to throw Clyde's new one on a Fusion Magnum. The first thing I liked about it was the low spool hight. This really allowed me to get a grab on the spool when throwing. I have hurting thumbs and the stretch on my SHV was always to great. I never felt comfortable tossing that reel. This thing is like the hight of a 525 with a good line capacity, something on the order of 350-375 yards of 17 Tritanium. Satan came into play after that and made me go out and buy one the next day.  Only caught doggies and skates with it, but man it sure is pretty and sure does throw nicely. No regrets.
> 
> 
> 
> Bill


 From what I've seen of them,as well as I got to "test drive" the 20 model,these reels are da chit... Seems as though they have finally been able to actually IMPROVE on the sl 20 and 30.. Something they didn't do with the grandwave,shv,and sha models was move that dern gearbox.. The drags and durability of all those diawa models are great,imo...
Tater don't know it yet,but one 20 coming from Santa... Great finally meeting up with ya,Bill...


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz

Drumdum said:


> From what I've seen of them,as well as I got to "test drive" the 20 model,these reels are da chit... Seems as though they have finally been able to actually IMPROVE on the sl 20 and 30.. Something they didn't do with the grandwave,shv,and sha models was move that dern gearbox.. The drags and durability of all those diawa models are great,imo...
> Tater don't know it yet,but one 20 coming from Santa... Great finally meeting up with ya,Bill...


lucky lucky tater 



Jesse


----------



## bstarling

*Tater will love it.*



Drumdum said:


> From what I've seen of them,as well as I got to "test drive" the 20 model,these reels are da chit... Seems as though they have finally been able to actually IMPROVE on the sl 20 and 30.. Something they didn't do with the grandwave,shv,and sha models was move that dern gearbox.. The drags and durability of all those diawa models are great,imo...
> Tater don't know it yet,but one 20 coming from Santa... Great finally meeting up with ya,Bill...



That boy is as hard core as I was at his age, and that is saying a lot. Tell him I said to keep those arms straight and follow through on that cast.

Bill:fishing:


----------



## Drumdum

bstarling said:


> That boy is as hard core as I was at his age, and that is saying a lot. Tell him I said to keep those arms straight and follow through on that cast.
> 
> Bill:fishing:


 The youngen is trying,still has a hitch in his swing,but he's gettin more confidence,that's important,imo.. 

One thing's fer sure.. He can flat out tie some knots for a 10yr ole... Nail knot to snell,uni to tie on with,spider to no-name,now he's learned to tie a bimini!! Finally his grades in school are starting to match his knot tieing,so Santa's gonna get off'n his hip...  I be right proud of the youngen...


----------



## ezz-ed

*Kenny*

teach him how to tie the albright, not all of those sissy knots


----------



## TreednNC

Drumdum said:


> The youngen is trying,still has a hitch in his swing,but he's gettin more confidence,that's important,imo..
> 
> One thing's fer sure.. He can flat out tie some knots for a 10yr ole... Nail knot to snell,uni to tie on with,spider to no-name,now he's learned to tie a bimini!! Finally his grades in school are starting to match his knot tieing,so Santa's gonna get off'n his hip...  I be right proud of the youngen...



That boy fished harder in one day than the whole week I was there in october...anybody thats got a milkcrate strapped to thier bicycle with PVC holders and bungees a tackle box to the seat has got to make one helluva FHB...i wish i had that kind of spirit and energy


----------



## TreednNC

Back to the main topic....do they have INSTANT anti reverse?


----------



## Railroader

TreednNC said:


> Back to the main topic....do they have INSTANT anti reverse?


YES! (the 40H does, anyway)


----------



## uncdub13

who all is carrying the 20H and 30H right now? saw one 20H on ebay and that's it.


----------



## surfchunker

*free spool*

does the spool disengage like the SLSH and others ...


----------



## TreednNC

Railroader said:


> YES! (the 40H does, anyway)


Thanks! I shoulda updated it. Found out on a different site thanks to Clyde.


----------



## TreednNC

uncdub13 said:


> who all is carrying the 20H and 30H right now? saw one 20H on ebay and that's it.


Baitshack http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=46480


----------



## chinookhead

*weight?*

Hey, does anyone know how much the 30h weighs??? It's not listed anywhere that I see..."n'a"?
Thanks


----------



## dsurf

17.1 oz....the 20 weighs 16.5 oz


----------



## dirtyhandslopez

I see nothing mentioned about lefties. Anyone know if they make em'?


----------



## kenyee

surfchunker said:


> does the spool disengage like the SLSH and others ...


Nope. I was considering the Saltist before buying my SHA/slosh earlier this year (the metal Saltist seemed more sturdy for not much more money). I asked Daiwa if they planned on adding this feature and how it cast compared to their slosh and they said they had no plans to and their best casting reel is the slosh and just get that instead.


----------



## OBX_Nomad

*Casts Like A Dream*

I've been using mine since Tuesday and couldn't be happier. Out of the box I believe it a little shy of my 525 in distance, but I'm sure with a few changes to the brake blocks it will equal it. Quality-wise there's just no comparison. The 30H is the hands down winner. 

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f324/HiSeas/OBX%20Fishing/DaiwaSST30H.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>


----------



## basstardo

dirtyhandslopez said:


> I see nothing mentioned about lefties. Anyone know if they make em'?


Nope. I saw another post you put up about lefties not too long ago and searched around. Still have yet to see anything about lefties.


----------



## mud

OBX_Nomad said:


> I've been using mine since Tuesday and couldn't be happier. Out of the box I believe it a little shy of my 525 in distance, but I'm sure with a few changes to the brake blocks it will equal it. Quality-wise there's just no comparison. The 30H is the hands down winner.
> 
> <a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f324/HiSeas/OBX%20Fishing/DaiwaSST30H.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>




Sweet Pic....Ima have to get one now

Hi I'm Mud and I'm a tackle ho!!!


----------



## ahistick

AtlantaKing said:


> Decoding the crazy Daiwa model numbers...(if I make a reel, I'm just going to call it "Small", "Medium", and "Large"  )
> 
> STT20H: Saltist 20 High-speed (6.1:1)
> STT30H: Saltist 30 High-speed (6.1:1)
> STT30T: Saltist 30 Tall (4.9:1)
> STT30TH: Saltist 30 Tall High-speed (6.4:1)
> STT40: Saltist 40 (4.9:1)
> STT40H: Saltist 40 High-speed (6.4:1)
> STT50: Saltist 50 (4.9:1)
> STT50H: Saltist 50 High-speed (6.4:1)
> 
> The 20H/30H shares the same sized sideplates, only the spool width differs (think 5500 vs 6500 sized Abus). The 20H/30H are very similar in size to the Slosh 20/30's.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks for the info and the pictures. Glad the gearbox was positioned better.
> 
> Do the new reels come with clamps for use on jigstick/corktape rods?


----------



## OBX_Nomad

Sunday, while the wind had us blown off the beach, I decided to take one of the brake blocks out to see how the reel would perform. Yesterday we took it out and threw it. We didn't measure off any distance, but did throw it into the wind, as well as with the wind. We threw it with six and we threw it with eight. With eight and throwing into the wind it fluffed a little, but that's the ONLY situation that it did and it was easily contolled with a thumb. With six, in all other situations, it consistently out threw the 525.


Now keep in mind that the two of us who were testing AREN'T distance casters. We're just average fishermen who every once in a while can crank out a good one. But for the run-of-the-mill caster this reel is all but fool-proof.


----------

